# American Line custom painted t-jets



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

ok let's see your paint schemes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Christos s kinda like Boxster S*

Christos s,

Don't have any but, those look very nice. The Pink one really grabbed me...guess I have been hanging around Joez to long eh.

Your user name kinda reminds me of a Porsche Boxster S. Always Enjoy seeing other peoples paint ups....thanks for Sharron!  

Bob...zilla


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I like the pink T-Bird best also. nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Since your name replies you are a oldies car fan (I like 'em too)
I have a treat for you, it's 40-60's cars in TinTin comic books
http://dardel.info/tintin/index.html


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*My AML Rolls & My improved version*

The AML Rolls Red with white top is trimmed in gold & mounted on a Aurora T-Jet 500 chassis.Car has custom made clear plastic windows.
Blue on yellow is my own resincast mounted on a JLTO chassis.What you may have not noticed is its longer wheelbase.I cut a AML Rolls in half & extended it to a longer wheelbase.What is good about this is thye fact that the interference issues concerning the p/u shoes are eliminated.


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> The AML Rolls Red with white top is trimmed in gold & mounted on a Aurora T-Jet 500 chassis.Car has custom made clear plastic windows.
> Blue on yellow is my own resincast mounted on a JLTO chassis.What you may have not noticed is its longer wheelbase.I cut a AML Rolls in half & extended it to a longer wheelbase.What is good about this is thye fact that the interference issues concerning the p/u shoes are eliminated.
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


I meant to say that I cut an AML Rolls in half & extended it & used it as a resincast prototype.The blue/yellow car is a resincast I made from a rubber mold.

:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> I meant to say that I cut an AML Rolls in half & extended it & used it as a resincast prototype.The blue/yellow car is a resincast I made from a rubber mold.
> 
> :dude:



Any thoughts regarding A LWB Bentley version of the Marx/AML Rolls ?

Neal:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool Neal!

I got a craving for a big salon job now!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I am still trying to figure out why I don't have one of these yet, Neal.
Sharp looking stretch! :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice lookin paint on AML's there guys. 
I'm with the other guys. The Pink on the bird gives it that custom touch.
And the 2 tone vette...Sweet..


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you Gear_buster  thanx guys.

Interesting, making the Rolls longer. What Bentley did you guys have in mind?
Not this Bentley :hat: :woohoo:

























Aaaa the Bentley S2 1959-62









Any more AmL's?


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

christos_s said:


> Thank you Gear_buster  thanx guys.
> 
> Interesting, making the Rolls longer. What Bentley did you guys have in mind?
> Not this Bentley :hat: :woohoo:
> ...



I meant a Bentley version of the AML/Marx Rolls. I still have the prototype.

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*My protoype Bentley version of AML/Marx Rolls-any thoughts ?*

Here is a pic of the Bentley version of the AML/Marx Rolls prototype I did back in the day.It never went beyond this stage.The pic compares it to the original Rolls version.The headlights were prototyped from the Atlas Allard LeMans kit & the grill was from my first Lionel Based BadAssBentley.Any opinions as to further development ?How about you Joez ?

Neal :dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

christos_s,
great looking paint ups! :thumbsup: rr


----------

